# What are your horse riding goals?



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

I just thought it might be good to discuss our goals for our horse riding, as I believe having goals is an important part in becoming better at your riding.

So everybody, what are your personal goals, short term and long term? What do you want to achieve? Where are you headed?

My main goal at the moment is to be able to keep Galina on the bit, and nice and round, for a whole session. At the moment I can only hold her there for 20 paces or so, and then we'll lose it for a little bit before she comes back onto the contact again. So that is my main goal!

My next goal is to enter a dressage show with her - which will be my first ever!

Over to you!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I want to finish out April and be competitive at local shows. I am planning on switching her over to English and I want to get her broke to drive.

Chloe has maxed out her showing potential for me but it is great to see her doing well with the 15 year old girl. 

My short term goal is just being able to ride sometime... with winter, work, life, it has been tough to be able to ride. I also want to get my 5000 hour belt buckle through AQHA. I joined the riding program a few years ago and have around 1500 hours.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

My goals are to continue on with riding a canter better and to improve on sidepassing.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

My goal for next riding season is to continue working with a trainer on hubby's horse. He has no time to ride and Kooter was basically becoming a pasture pony at age 11! I hope to be able to do a jump course with him by the end of the summer. 

More trail rides is going to be a biggie for me next year as well.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

my goal for next year is to try and have more fun with my horses. Try to go on more trail rides. I also would like to learn on doing flying lead changes on my young gelding.


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, good grief! My goal is to not be so nervous!  And not be so frustrated--riding only once a week can be maddening. I feel like I'll never gain any skill. 

I also want to learn to do more groundwork, something I'm starting on with my trainer. I love it!

So, I have a lot of goals..._great_.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

My short term goals are to be able to canter Dakota around the ring without him bucking, and to jump a full course without getting left behind or jumping ahead at all. My long term goal is to own a horse (which could be happening sooner rather than later)!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The olympics.

Haha. A girl can dream, right?

For Diesel, I really want to get him balanced and collected at the canter and improve his lead changes. I'd like to get him giving to the bit more and being more responsive when asking him to sidepass. 

I want to renew my AQHA membership so I can do that riding program as well. I also really really really want to start showing again.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

My main goal is to help my horse keep a steady pace through a hunter course and to listen to me better and not rush at some of the jumps. 

Another kind of short term goal is to start showing with her when the 09 show season starts in April. Eventually I want to win a first place but I can't say whether that will happen sooner or later.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to learn to be more balanced, and for my muscles to strengthen. I also want to be jumping by the end of next year.


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

i am a jumper and i would like to try something new so i would like to go the whole summer series of dressage on sam


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> [...] My long term goal is to own a horse (which could be happening sooner rather than later)!


How exiting!  You'll have to keep us updated when you start looking around


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Short term goal(s): keep Lena in tip top shape during the winter, while hitting the occasional hunter/jumper show. I'd also like to officially break her crazy rushing before jumps. Also, it's more of a "we're doing this no matter what" kind of thing, but technically my goal is to move up to novice eventing in the spring/summer and become a 3' hunter goddess. 

Long term goal(s): CULPEPER IN APRIL, and Training level eventing / 3'6 hunters with Lena in 2010.

Long long term goal(s): Compete in 4' hunter classes, and prelim eventing. If I go above that level in eventing I'll have to add "marry rich" to the list so that I have enough money for my 100k+ horse. ;]


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

This winter I want to put a lead change on my horse. Then for the 2009 show season, I want to show at a few more shows (bigger shows) and secure a spot on the Zone Top 5 list....number 1 would be good!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

My goal is to be a better rider for my appy man, to ride english well. trot and canter in english/ western and make more horse friends.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

There comes a point in your life when all that you wanted to do has been done. My boy is older and so am I so now just riding when my back allows me to and seeing my boy happy and healthy is enough.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have so many! First off, stabilize a consistent pace at all the gaits and work on suppleness to the point where Mojo is bending beautifully in all the figures. A nice frame between my hands and legs. Then leg-yield, then jumping little x's and moving up to a small course. Working on his issues with groups of other horses while under saddle (we're just guessing he was at one time severely jostled during his career on the race track) to make trail rides as a group more fun. And lots more! A great thread!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Well for next year I'd like to be winning classes. xD
Ever since I've gotten Gizmo I had a game-plan of where I would be each year placing-wise. First year - nada. Second year (this past one -2008) low placings, and hopefully things will continue on track as they have and next year - 2009 I'll be winnin' 'em and placing high. 

More specifically, I want Gizmo to be able to go around at a consistent, slow pace at the jog/lope nice and collected on a loose rein for the whole class. He can hold it for a little while now but needs to be able to keep it together a little bit longer. 
I also want to get him (and myself) completely over his/our fear of horses coming at us, cutting in front of us, etc. He gets nervous, then I get nervous, and... yeah. Not fun. Generally happens in warm-up pen since everybody's going every which way.  
And, I need to work on posting without stirrups/posting bareback. I simply fail at both **** 
Last thing is keeping my leg back and inside leg completely off. Looks like I'm in for some more one-stirrup riding. xD


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like to get my horse to respect and trust me. I bought her two months ago and was keeping her at a pasture that was owned by the riding facility I bought her from. I moved her about a month ago to a boarding facility that I really like. The past two weekends we went on a group trail ride. Neither one went very smoothly. So i'd like to develop a trusting relationship with my girl and get her to do what I tell her to do without fighting me.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would like to jump something at my barn that is referred to as "the wall". "The wall" looks sorta like it is made of bricks but it is not, and it is pretty high. I'm not sure how high it is but it is higher than I have ever jumped.

I would also like to build more muscle in my legs by doing the wall-sit for a little while everyday!


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Get to gallop and jump better... Few more horses won't be bad... :lol:


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

well, i want to go to nearly every dressage and jumping show that´s around to collect points for the licence. 
and it would be great, if i could manage advancing from A to L.

and then, I only want to enjoy the last month with my leisure horse, because in fall I´ll be ca. 300 km away for I´ll go to university...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

my goal is to, get better at barrels. last year i competed in 3 gymkhana shows, with hercules, but i sold him. he was 14 years old and not that fast so we did not place, but i didnt go to win, i just wanted to get used to the shows. but now i have a 7y.o. morgan that runs barrels in 14-15 seconds. he is undefeetable in flag racing. when we get really good i will go to the helluva rodeo, then if we place go to the NBHA.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, my personal goals with Cody, my 4 yr. old colt are to get more riding time in, take some lessons, canter for the first time and develop his gaits.

For my kids: I'd like to help my 12 yr. old get her horse who broke his withers in June back in shape and back up to jumping 2' 6" so she can get her D3 in Pony Club (they are doing great so far ) and for my 11 yr. old, to help her develop a better leg position and to maintain her current enthusiasm for her pony!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Long term: Buy a horse
Short term: Not get left behind. xD


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

-develop better, more secure seat and leg
-get Blaze to be more supple re: bending, giving to the bit
-eventually, learn to jump, enter a fun show!


----------

